# Leaving Puppy alone



## WonderPup (May 3, 2007)

Hi,

I have a 8 week old puppy. The puppy has been with me for a week.

In the next couple of days we will have to leave the puppy alone for a couple of hours (max 7 hours at a time). The puppy wont be totally alone as we also have another dog (8 year old daschund). The one time we did leave the puppy for about 1 hour, we found the puppy sleeping with the other dog in its bed.

I have read that it is not good to leave a puppy alone for this long. Why exaclty? And if the puppy is with another dog, is it ok to leave the puppy?


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

I would say no it isn't OK pup could get into anything! It is like leaving a two yr old alone no one would do that unless they want to meet Child Services. You should crate train the pup till it gets older but it is great the two dogs are close. So put the crate near the other dogs bed and toys that are safe in there with him.


----------



## Dorygirl (Mar 16, 2007)

I agree with Jen, the puppy is too young to be left alone in the house. Too many dangerous things could happen.

A crate is the answer. He will be safe in there until you get back.


----------



## WonderPup (May 3, 2007)

Well, we leave them outside in a courtyard, there is a patch of grass, lots of shade, a overhead cover toys, water and absolutely nothing dangerous for the puppy. There is no holes to get into, no dangerous plants or any small objects that the puppy can swallow, nothing to climb onto or fall off.

Thanks for the reply, but I assure you the puppy is safe. I am more worried about the emotional (both mine and puppies  ) and behavioral aspects of leaving the puppy alone.

But I assume because the puppy is not actually completely alone, this wont be harmful.


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

WonderPup said:


> Well, we leave them outside in a courtyard, there is a patch of grass, lots of shade, a overhead cover toys, water and absolutely nothing dangerous for the puppy. There is no holes to get into, no dangerous plants or any small objects that the puppy can swallow, nothing to climb onto or fall off.
> 
> Thanks for the reply, but I assure you the puppy is safe. I am more worried about the emotional (both mine and puppies  ) and behavioral aspects of leaving the puppy alone.
> 
> But I assume because the puppy is not actually completely alone, this wont be harmful.


I didn't see where you wrote the pup would be out side, but still how about snakes? Older dogs know enough to stay away from certain dangers but a pup does not.


----------



## WonderPup (May 3, 2007)

I did not mention that the puppy will be outside in the original post.

But I promise you there is nothing there that can harm the puppy in any way. I spent about 6 hours the weekend cleaning up everything and anything that could be harmful to the puppy. There is nothing left that can hurt the puppy in any way, or that the puppy can use to hurt itself with. It is an enclosed area, and I have never ever in my life seen a snake in the city I live in.

The only danger I can think of is if someone tries to break in to my house and steps on or shoots the dog. That, unfortunately, is more likely to happen than a snake crawling over my seven foot wall.


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

WonderPup said:


> I did not mention that the puppy will be outside in the original post.
> 
> But I promise you there is nothing there that can harm the puppy in any way. I spent about 6 hours the weekend cleaning up everything and anything that could be harmful to the puppy. There is nothing left that can hurt the puppy in any way, or that the puppy can use to hurt itself with. It is an enclosed area, and I have never ever in my life seen a snake in the city I live in.
> 
> The only danger I can think of is if someone tries to break in to my house and steps on or shoots the dog. That, unfortunately, is more likely to happen than a snake crawling over my seven foot wall.


I don't know the area or what kind of gate you have so I just gave my opinion sorry if it offended you.


----------



## suzukigirl (Apr 9, 2007)

Being that he is only 9 weeks old he hasnt had all his shots yet. It would be a bad idea to just leave him outside and alone for that long. He can pick up a disease in which case could have been avioded if he was crated and watched until he got his last few shots. (new pups like to eat poop) 

And you can never say he is safe and that you made sure of that by putting things away. Puppys always find something to get in trouble with.

This weekend my puppy was in an EMPTY VAN yet he still found a piece of lint he was choking on. He can choke on a rock or run around and fall head first into an opening on your fence and split his head open.


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

suzukigirl said:


> Being that he is only 9 weeks old he hasnt had all his shots yet. It would be a bad idea to just leave him outside and alone for that long. He can pick up a disease in which case could have been avioded if he was crated and watched until he got his last few shots. (new pups like to eat poop)
> 
> And you can never say he is safe and that you made sure of that by putting things away. Puppys always find something to get in trouble with.
> 
> This weekend my puppy was in an EMPTY VAN yet he still found a piece of lint he was choking on. He can choke on a rock or run around and fall head first into an opening on your fence and split his head open.


More good points! The things dogs can find are just amazing, I just wish they could find me some money!


----------



## suzukigirl (Apr 9, 2007)

Jen D said:


> More good points! The things dogs can find are just amazing, I just wish they could find me some money!


yeah hahaha


----------



## WonderPup (May 3, 2007)

Thanks for the replies, I understand what you are saying, and no you did not offend me. But there is nothing that will harm the dog. 

Anyway, my question is will the dog be harmed emotionally or behaviorally by leaving her alone in the day time, even though she is with our other, older dog.

Thanks


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

I would say no seeing she has a friend there with her. I have had to leave my dogs alone for hours at a time but if I know it is going to be long hours I have a friend come in and check on them and let them out.


----------



## kitkatbahr (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi,

I see your location is Africa. What kind of flying dangers do you have? I know here in Florida we have to worry about hawks. My mother-in-law found a kitten a couple of years ago that a hawk had grabbed and was flying away with and dropped it.She rescued it.

How large is your puppy. I know you said 9 weeks old, but a 9 week old,say, yorkie, is a lot smaller than a 9 week old lab, or german shepherd. If it is a very small breed dog, is there any danger of a meat eating bird getting to him/her or is their a roof over the area? 

Good luck.
Kathy


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

WonderPup said:


> Thanks for the replies, I understand what you are saying, and no you did not offend me. But there is nothing that will harm the dog.
> 
> Anyway, my question is will the dog be harmed emotionally or behaviorally by leaving her alone in the day time, even though she is with our other, older dog.
> 
> Thanks


Perhaps there are things you haven't considered in your decision to leave your dogs outside while you are gone.

There are all kinds of behavioral problems that crop up when dogs are left alone, outside, for several hours. Dogs get bored, and they dig, chew, and bark. . .at anything that moves, or just because. They can start eating inappropriate things, like their own feces, and stones, and many have been known to destroy sections of the house, chewing and scratching.

Then there's barrier aggression. Barking and snarling and lunging at the fence whenever anyone (or another animal) walks by (or they hear leaves, twigs, or other debris swirling around with the wind). With two dogs, you get this behavior in addition to possible injury - the dog can't get at whatever is on the other side, so the aggression is redirected to the other dog (even when they get along otherwise), and can also cause you to get bitten, should you be home, and go out there). 

Despite your belief that your dogs are safe from any harm contained in your yard, *stuff* happens. From the ordinary to the bizarre. A close friend lost her beloved dog to a lightening strike, and she was inside the house, called her dog when she noticed a storm brewing, and certainly believed her dog was safely contained in the yard. The dog came running when called, but was killed by a large tree branch that fell on her when struck by the lightening. It broke her neck (and her owner's heart).

My beloved dog, Bo, was outside under supervision, yet he nearly died when bitten by a Brown Recluse Spider. My 14 wk. old puppy, Oliver, nearly got snagged by a Great Horned Owl while outside with me tossing a stuffy toy during a game of fetch. My neighbor's little dog got a twig stuck sideways in his mouth, and ended up having to have surgery because of all the damage he did during those hours he was left alone, outside, unsupervised. A co-worker's dog had to have surgery to remove all the stones he had swallowed, while outside, alone, unsupervised. 

IMHO, a 9-wk. old puppy has no business being outside for hours with another, older dog. They both belong inside, safe and sound, and either crated, or contained in a safe, puppy-proofed area, and preferably separated (for safety until the puppy is older). 

My own two dogs (Standard Poodles) are both 5 yrs. old, so don't get into puppy mischief. However, they are never outside unsupervised. I live in FL, and even though I have a 6' privacy fence, wild animals can, and do get in. From racoons, 'possums, snakes, poisonous toads, to humans, who may want to steal them. My dogs are precious family members, whose care and well being are my responsibility. They aren't lawn ornaments, they're vulnerable, living creatures. They are inside and kept safe when I cannot be with them. They have the run of the house, but prefer their crates, where they sleep until my return. Dogs sleep up to 16 hrs. a day. I prefer they do so in a safe environment. While it may seem to be more enjoyable for the dogs to be outside, things can (and do) happen.


----------

